# Spay/Neuter prices?



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Approximately how much does spaying and neutering cost in US dollars?


----------



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

You can get a Male neutered for about 80-100 dollars- But a lot of places try to /WAY/ overcharge. Not sure about spaying.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

In Most places its the same as a cat neuter or spay, spaying often having more benefits. Some vets will charge $60 to $100 for a neuter and between $100 to $300 for a spay. I personally try not to look at prices but instead at their experience (and rate of rat survival) with spays and neuters. But if you can find one with high survival rates with spays and neuters And a low price you've hit the jack pot.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

This may be a silly questions but does the PETA snip van do rats??


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I would NEVER support PETA. they kill over 90% of the animals they "rescue". I've heard of too many of stories of people who were fostering pregnant rats and them coming in saying it was "cruel" and turning around and selling these rats as snake food, and some of them even as Live snake food. almost all the animals they "euthinize" are healthy animals with nothing wrong. Do NOT support them. I don't care if its just for neutering animals, but, Sorry, I just can't stand them, here is a good website on why. (and Yes all of this is true) http://www.petakillsanimals.com/

Also PETA does not do anything with rat because they are "filthy" vermin, and yes they do think that. I think they only do dogs and cats. (Sorry if this was off topic, but as you can kink of tell I would never support PETA way, shape, or form)

Sorry, I think local shelters and the ASPCA will do spays and neuters, but typically they have vets who are just learning so I wouldn't go with them, and typically its only on dogs and cats. Your local animal control might be able to do it. Its typically best to go with a local vet because they can tell you up front if they do rats, the cost, how long they've been doing it, how many rat spays/neuters they have done, and much more. If you ask a local rat rescue or even a local breeder or even local animal control they can typically tell you are few good rat vets in the area.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Here in Canada, I got a quote of $363.00 from one vet and a quote of $110.00 from another on spaying.


----------

